# Best boost gauge



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

add new choice on the poll for your preferred gauge. 
looking for best bang for the buck. Thanks!


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Best boost gauge (ShockwaveCS)*

I got a sport comp one for like $60 and with the red condom on the bulb it matches the stock gauges really well... a friend whos dad also has a TT thought it was some kind of stock option you could get from the factory. 
why pay that much more for something that does the same thing?


----------



## brian_216 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Best boost gauge (cdougyfresh)*

I have a silver ultralite that I had form a previous car, doesnt match at all but it tells me how much boost Im making- Im leaning towards the sport comp II if I ever decide to swap it out.


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Best boost gauge (brian_216)*

are you asking best all around gauge? or gauge and pod combo specifically for the TT?


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Best boost gauge (liquidicenf)*

defi's look sick, im about to put one in my tt next weekend hopefully!


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Best boost gauge (Maverick1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverick1.8t* »_defi's look sick, im about to put one in my tt next weekend hopefully!

hell ya they are! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but so expensive








i just cent see myself spending alot of money on a gauge.. i stick with VDO.. inexpensive and good quality. some people are still using VDOs from their old rabbits and such.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Best boost gauge (liquidicenf)*

ya i figure go with whatever is cheap, looks good, and works. Unless you really have done everything else you want to to your car why go with AWE / Defi?


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Best boost gauge (ShockwaveCS)*

i have the AWE.
was it pricey? yes. 
BUT i think it looks like a perfect match for the other guages in the car, it dims with the other lights, and it fits in the vent hole like a glove. i think its as close to a "factory" looking gauge as youre gonna get. 
i still get air out of the vent- just as much as the other vents- and it looks great. 
i think its a smooth accessory to have in the cabin, and it blends in with the rest of the car perfectly. 
im only doing a few select mods on my car- and im not looking to trick it out to the max- so the few things im doing i wanna do right.
but hey thats just MHO.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Best boost gauge (scoTT la rock)*

I decided to be frugal and go with a ProSport and the Modshack vent gauge ring.
It works great, but I wish I had a better looking gauge







Not saying it looks bad, but the Defi looks so awesome by comparison and matches much better. I say just shell out for the AWE kit, you won't regret it. If you go cheap...you might.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Best boost gauge (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_I got a sport comp one for like $60 and with the red condom on the bulb it matches the stock gauges really well... a friend whos dad also has a TT thought it was some kind of stock option you could get from the factory. 
why pay that much more for something that does the same thing? 

pics?!


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Best boost gauge (ShockwaveCS)*

I added the "AWE - too much, but I bought it anyway"
I'm really happy that I did - it was an easy install, and it matches better than anything else on the market.


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Best boost gauge (liquidicenf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquidicenf* »_
hell ya they are! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but so expensive








i just cent see myself spending alot of money on a gauge.. i stick with VDO.. inexpensive and good quality. some people are still using VDOs from their old rabbits and such.

yea i went with the mechanical gauge, the electronic one was just waaaaay too much!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Best boost gauge (Maverick1.8t)*

These are not amber, but they're way cheap, and nice and clean (ie, not stupid brand name or whatever in the center) http://www.matrixracing.com/c-....aspx
I have the boost, but may wait for Defi...


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

I love my VEI
http://www.biocompus.com/videos/veittday2.mpg
http://www.biocompus.com/videos/veittnight.mpg



_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 3:34 PM 11-24-2007_


----------



## 8 UR V8 (Mar 24, 2007)

Which one matches the stock gauges the best??


----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (8 UR V8)*

AWE is the best match IMO.


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (HernTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HernTT* »_AWE is the best match IMO.

x2
AWE looks like an OE gauge. The Defi D-series was also a close match.


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (HernTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HernTT* »_AWE is the best match IMO.

x3


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

looks like AWE had VDO make that. my VDOs look exactly like it. they run about $45 on http://www.egauges.com. my boost and oil temp sit right where my ashtray used to live in a gauge pod.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

just get a garrett gauge from atpturbo for about $50. Looks great and goes well with the interior. Also, all you need is the C bracket that comes with the gauge to mount it. No need to spend an additional $25 for a ring


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Auto-Meter because I need a 30PSI gauge


----------



## diehlryan (Feb 22, 2007)

Revo Technica Rev2 Gauge.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (diehlryan)*


_Quote »_
just get a garrett gauge from atpturbo for about $50. Looks great and goes well with the interior. 

Prosport's is $10 less and comes with a smoked face:








...and is the EXACT same gauge


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
Prosport's is $10 less and comes with a smoked face:

...and is the EXACT same gauge










Heh...thanks for the tip!
/Just bought one... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

TT Schwing vent ring $20 and Stewart Warnet 52mm 40psi gauge from 42nd Draft $60 + $12 tubing kit.


















_Modified by RonN at 2:35 PM 11-26-2007_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (RonN)*

Anyone know how to fit a 60mm gauge in the vent?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

yes, you block the vent and dont need anything to hold it in


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Nice...time to start savings my nickles and dimes for Defi...too bad the dash vent mount didn't work out...


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

AWE is what is going into the TT. I first saw this in my buddies 06 A3 and just loved it. I knew it was after market but I can see how it will fool somebody especially if they're buying the car used.


----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (RonN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RonN* »_TT Schwing vent ring $20 and Stewart Warnet 52mm 40psi gauge from 42nd Draft $60 + $12 tubing kit.









_Modified by RonN at 2:35 PM 11-26-2007_

THAT looks good.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
Prosport's is $10 less and comes with a smoked face:


OK...stupid boost gauge hook up question time:
I just got the Prosport gauge and was trying to figure out where the 4 wires hook up.
I figure it's:
Red -Constant 12v power
Black-Ground
White-Ignition 12v?
Orange- This is the amber color which I don't need
OK...I'm not sure where to tap these...
It's the mechanical one with the smoked lens (216BFWABO270-PSI). I have that Supra pod on order, but if I never see it, I'll stick it in a vent.
Help me Obi Wan Kenobi, you're my only hope.






















Edit: I guess I need to know exactly which wires to connect - yeah, and I can't really read a wiring diagram to save my life.
Edit again: I think I figured out that I need to tap into the 75X terminal under the relay panel to make it light up with the ignition.


_Modified by darrenbyrnes at 7:10 PM 11-30-2007_


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

why just have boost? and why plug your a/c-heater vent? go digital lcd with all of what vag com offers in a 7 inch lcd carputer, its easier then it looks.







plus, vag scope shows max boost held, and you can log your runs every day. plus the gauges can change in color and what not as well. it only takes a minuet to set up once istalled, and you can also play music, have a gps, back up, and front cameras recording your sunday cruse.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (stjacket)*

^^ Where are your HVAC controls?
Blocking the vent really doesn't do much. It makes the other vents blow more air and you have one on the other side and one right next to it.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (stjacket)*

Ok, so where do you get those parts, and how is that done stjacket? Is it similar to the carputer thread from a while back? http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3183233 I think that touchscreen plus the lower surround you show would be great. Also, do you hide the HVAC where the head unit went? If so, I could see myself doing something like this (unless my car rattles itself apart







)


_Modified by l88m22vette at 8:52 AM 11-30-2007_


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Parts, LG 7” lcd $150, monitor converter from radio shack $50, dc/ac converter for lap top $15, vag com cable, laptop, mouse, twin adaptor for cigarette lighter.
The lcd screen flips down to access the hvac. 
your imagination is the limit though


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (stjacket)*

Any more pics of that set-up?


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Anyone know where i can get the Revo boost gauge?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

http://www.matrixracing.com/c-....aspx


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

got any pics of it during the day?


----------



## DubTales (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: Best boost gauge (ShockwaveCS)*

Cyberdne with memory.


----------

